# Filter suction too strong, can it be helped?



## Hollthulhu (Jan 19, 2013)

My boyfriend just finished getting his new Betta Prince into his aquarium. Prince seems to love it but the filter is too strong. It is a Top Fin Filter 10, which is what came with his 'kit'. He found sources to baffle the flow, but hasn't found anything for the in-take. You can tell the fish is struggling, so for now we are turning it off. He's hoping there is a way to modify the existing filter rather than go buy a new one right now.


----------



## Kwomais (Dec 31, 2012)

Try baffling the intake by filling it with filter floss & putting a sponge on the outside! Might save you having to buy a new filter.


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

What size is your tank?

Definetly prefilter it. If you can't find one at your LFS, they have them here: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...=prefilter+sponge&rh=i:aps,k:prefilter+sponge

It will only slow down the flow a little bit, but it will keep him safe from getting sucked into the tube. 

For a baffle I use a very porous sponge.. I think the one I'm using is a fluval chii pad.. and a silicon band (some people use rubber bands.. I work with kids so I have those silly band things laying around..) to keep the sponge over the outflow. As long as it's still making bubbles under the water it's ok and not too baffled.

Also the higher the water level the less current it will produce. Only leave it about an inch from the top.. starting right about the black lip

If you still don't end up liking it, I really like my Aquaclear 20 and my boy goes right into the downflow and doesn't bat an eye.. though I think he might be a particular good swimmer.


----------



## Hollthulhu (Jan 19, 2013)

The tank is a 5.5 gallon.

So do you just rubber band the sponge to the filter pad?


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

Yeah, I used an old hair tie for mine since I didn't have a rubber band. lol 
I put it around the lip of my filter outflow. And also on the intake. I don't know how yours is made, though...


----------



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

take a look at the link that callistra posted. the Fluval EDGE pre filter sponge just slips over the intake tube of the filter. the hole does not go all the way. I picked one up from petsmart for around $2~$3 USD just a few weeks ago.


----------



## waterdog (Dec 31, 2012)

Sponge filter would be one option too


----------



## HopeNicholson (Aug 22, 2012)

I just rubber banded some sponge in front of where the water pours out. It definitely slowed it down enough that it still filters great and my female bettas can enjoy it!


----------

